

App Previews (video on the iOS 8 App Store): thoughts, tips and experiments - sylvainww
http://www.apptamin.com/blog/app-previews/

======
sylvainww
Sylvain here, I wrote the post. If any of you got feedback from Apple on their
App Previews as well, it would be awesome if you could post it in the
comments!

Cheers

